# Lodge of Sorrow



## Ripcord22A (Jan 7, 2015)

Brethren its with a heavy heart that I inform you that on new years eve Crater Lake 211 and Klamath 77 AF&AM Klamath Falls, OR laid one of our PMs to rest.  I didnt know Peanuts Barker personally but I did help clean out his house after he was put in hospice care.  He had an amazing collection of Masonic things(regalia, books, trinkets)  he was a former multiple time master(dont know what they actually call it) of the Elks as well.  He was also a volunteer Grandpa for the local elementary schools where he would go and read and play with the kids.  You will be missed WB BARKER!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 8, 2015)

The Great Creator having been pleased, in His infinite wisdom, to remove our worthy Brother from the cares and troubles of this transitory life, and thereby to weaken the ties by which we are united to the world, may we who survive him, anticipating our own approaching end, be more strongly cemented in the bonds of union and friendship, and during the short space which is allotted to us in our present existence, may we wisely and usefully employ our time in the interchange of kind and fraternal acts, and may we strive earnestly to promote the welfare and happiness of our fellow-men.


----------



## Justin Buirski (Jan 9, 2015)

Mike Martin said:


> The Great Creator having been pleased, in His infinite wisdom, to remove our worthy Brother from the cares and troubles of this transitory life, and thereby to weaken the ties by which we are united to the world, may we who survive him, anticipating our own approaching end, be more strongly cemented in the bonds of union and friendship, and during the short space which is allotted to us in our present existence, may we wisely and usefully employ our time in the interchange of kind and fraternal acts, and may we strive earnestly to promote the welfare and happiness of our fellow-men.



Beautifully put Mike.

I trust you will not mind  if I make use of the wording at some future lodge of mourning held in the oldest masonic temple in the Southern Hemisphere?

Fraternally,

Justin Buirski
Lodge de Goede Verwachting 23
Grand Lodge of South Africa.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi Justin,

It is not mine, it is a small excerpt from the Graveside Address which used to be widely used in England until its use was prescribed by the Grand Lodge some decades ago.

You can read all of it here: http://forum.thefreemason.com/Topic485.aspx#bm508


----------

